# Some newer P1 paintjobs



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

Here are a few pics of some of the P1 paintjobs for 2005. Enjoy.


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

A few more...


----------



## Drone 5200 (Mar 3, 2003)

*Sweet*

Thanks for the scoop, Russ.


----------



## fivekbob (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi Russ, At what store were those photos taken at? Those are some of the best looking bikes I have ever seen. Thanks for sharing those with us.
Later Pal, 5KBob Run Hard (even though I would rather cycle hard)


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

fivekbob said:


> Hi Russ, At what store were those photos taken at? Those are some of the best looking bikes I have ever seen. Thanks for sharing those with us.
> Later Pal, 5KBob Run Hard (even though I would rather cycle hard)


They were pulled off the Trek Dealer site, Dexter. They are shots from the Dealer show up at Trek's headquarters.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Sep 6, 2003)

Got any of the Klein road bikes for 2005? They were featured at the same show. Getting desperate.


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*zap*

i DIG the lightning one....sweeeeeeet paint job!!


----------

